# Erdgas or Autogas



## 118328 (Nov 20, 2008)

I hope I do not get my leg pulled too much over this but is there a difference between Erd gas and Autogas, the reason I ask is that I have just been to a garage that had a gas pump and it had a sign on it that read "Erd gas NOT auto gas".


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

PJS said:


> I hope I do not get my leg pulled too much over this but is there a difference between Erd gas and Autogas, the reason I ask is that I have just been to a garage that had a gas pump and it had a sign on it that read "Erd gas NOT auto gas".


Hi PJS,

My wee German phrasebook doesn't cover "Autogas", but the Google translation tool, shows Erd Gas to be Natural Gas. :? 
I'm not any wiser either. 

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

I did manage to find >>This<< though, and Erd Gas appears to be totally different to Autogas.

Jock.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I stand to be corrected here but as ar as i'm aware it is a form of natural gas or environmentaly friendly gas that is used by a lot of the big fleets and town bus companies in Germany. One thing I am sure of, Its not an autogas or lpg substitute.
The connector is different so you can't fill up your lpg tank by mistake.

Gerhard (Boff) will put us straight when he sees this :wink: .

Pete


----------



## 118328 (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for looking but still need an answer.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

peejay said:


> One thing I am sure of, Its not an autogas or lpg substitute.
> The connector is different so you can't fill up your lpg tank by mistake.
> 
> Gerhard (Boff) will put us straight when he sees this :wink: .
> ...


That's the all important point for me, and for PJS no doubt. Thanks Pete. :wink:

Jock.


----------

